# Fujisu Siemens Amilo - Welche Grafikkarte, welche Treiber?



## Da_Frank (8. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Da ich meinen alten Laptop neu installiert habe, weiß ich nicht mehr welche Grafikkarte im Laptop eingebaut ist. Ich weiß nur das es ein Fujitsu Siemens Amilo ist, und weiß von früher das eine Rage eingebaut ist. Hab schon Rage treiber Probiert aber alle funktionieren nicht.

Bitte helft mir.


----------



## 1821984 (8. November 2009)

hast du vielleicht noch einen aufkleber am Laptop. Alten Karton oder so. Wenn nicht, einfach ATI und Nvidia Treiber runterladen und beide ausprobieren oder halt die Intel-dinger. 

Oder laptop aufschrauben und schauen, ob du nen Chip siehst, wo Nvidia oder so draufsteht. Soll es denn eine richtige Graka sein oder so ein On-Board ding?


----------



## midnight (8. November 2009)

Naja wobei sollen wir denn helfen? Unten auf dem Laptop steht eine genaue Bezeichnung, die hilft auf jeden Fall weiter. Wenn früher eine Rage drin war, behaupte ich mal, dass jetzt noch immer eine drin ist. Die FSJ-Seite sollte dir eigentlich auch weiterhelfen.

so far


----------



## Da_Frank (8. November 2009)

Als Bezeichnung steht nur CY-26 drauf, und darunter finde ich keine Treiber die funktionieren.


----------



## Da_Frank (10. November 2009)

Hab immer noch keine Treiber für mein Notebook.


----------

